# When did the Tracys get their Black Belts?



## IWishToLearn (Jun 1, 2006)

I've read this several different ways -

Ibrao, Flores, Montgomery, Sullivan, Tracys

Beeder, Flores, Montgomery, Sullivan, Tracys

Ibrao, Flores, Montgomery, Beeder, Sullivan, Tracys

Beeder, Flores, Montgomery, Tracys, Sullivan


Any of these close?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it is on their website, if you sift thru it a bit.  I think the lists you posted are close, and I think James Ibrao was Mr. Parker's first student he promoted to Black Belt.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2006)

As previously stated by Flying Crane "sift thru it "

Tracy Website
http://www.tracyskarate.com/

TRACY FAMILY TREE   
http://www.tracyskarate.com/Tracytree/treemstpage.htm

THE TRACY SYSTEM OF KENPO          
HISTORY SERIES 
INDEX OF HISTORY SUBJECT
http://www.tracyskarate.com/History/histindex.htm


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 1, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I think it is on their website, if you sift thru it a bit. I think the lists you posted are close, and I think James Ibrao was Mr. Parker's first student he promoted to Black Belt.


 
Ibrao was not Parker's first black belt.  

The first three were Breeder, Mongomery, and then Flores.  I don't know after that.

Mr. Bleeker can verify this, as he resourced this question in depth while writing "The Journey".  If you have doubts, give him a call.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Didn't Breeder's own son contest that claim?


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Didn't Breeder's own son contest that claim?


 
perhaps, but i also know what Ed Parker's wife claims.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 1, 2006)

i didn't realize this question was posed to the AK seniors (hence the forum it's under).  

hopefully one of those old dudes can chime in and set us all straight, eh?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 2, 2006)

I figured it was more efficient to ask the Seniors than to sift through everyone's self bios on their pages.


----------

